# Help with an algae problem



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Just looking for reasons why I am getting this algae (attachment) and how to control it. The tank has Aquasoil and pressurized co2. The water movement is not very strong, which i suspect is at least partially responsible.

I doze the ADA Steps and have not had problems until recently when the grammofolia carpet started getting this algae on the grass stalks. 

All ears...


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

I just have to say Nice photo...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

That looks like BBA (Black Brush Algae).

Are you dosing CO2?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Umm.....that's not good. It is BBA, and stuff is difficult to get rid of. You can either manually remove it by cutting off the leaves that are "infected" by it, or dose with hydrogen peroxide to kill it. I would increase the CO2 and water movement as you suggested, but also increase your phophorous a bit. You can also try dosing the BBA with Excel, but I am not sure how this will affect it. Perhaps a three day blackout of the tank would also be beneficial in getting rid of it.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

I had this problem in my tank for a while, mainly when I used to use Nutrafins with yeast mix. Even though there were 2 cannisters they're never going to be the most consistent for CO2.

I managed to get rid of it by removing all leaves affected and in some cases binning whole plants.

When I switched to pressurised I also got it while I was adjusting the needle valve daily to get the required nice light green in my drop checker which I did over the space of a week.

Once it got to the desired colour and I left the Co2 alone it eventually slowed and the MTS, Otos, Pitbull Plecs and Cherry Shrimps (I don't know which one or combination) got rid of the rest.

My tank has always been overfiltered so I doubt it is to do with the flow.

I also found it was mainly the leaves that were directly underneath the lights or that had leaves very close to the surface.

Andy


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That doesn't look like BBA to me. BBA is very soft to the touch and in appearance and that stuff is coarse. I'm thinking beard algae. 

I'll bet that the macro nutrient levels in your tank are low. What do you mean by dosing the ADA steps?


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

Staghorn. I've got some algae photo's on my website for comparison - http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm. It is usually CO2 related or overfeeding, mulm buildup.

James


----------

